# AZ Wine Makers group order from Brehm



## gregmg (Sep 7, 2011)

AZ Wine Makers has managed to pull together an initial order for quality grapes and must from Brehm Vineyards. Anyone in Arizona wanting to get in on this order is welcome to do so. I'm the point of contact for this group order.

All grapes in storage or coming out of the vineyards in California and Oregon are available. Our cost is substantially below retail, but to find out how low you need to contact me for a price list. Shipping is presently $28 per pail, but that is reduced as we add to our order. We can add to our order as late as October, but as time passes so does the availability of certain varietals. 

Please contact me at the address below if you are interested.

Greg G.
(greg-at-goldminemtn . com)


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2011)

For anyone who doesnt know, this is as good as it gets for anything in a bucket!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike89T (Sep 10, 2011)

Cool. Glad to see some AZ people on the board.


----------

